# XXXXXXX Area



## Damonh (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey everyone im new to ND. I moved here to go to college in XXXXXX and am an avid hunter. I was curious on how the pheasant hunting is in this part of the state. If anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Why Did this get xxxx out. I would like to help the kid out??? You live in the valley???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You will have to send him a PM.No naming towns here.To much internet scouting.It has been the rule here for quite a few years.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Can we use Pembina when talking about pheasant hunting Ken?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MossyMO said:


> Can we use Pembina when talking about pheasant hunting Ken?


Damn now I have to XXXX-out Pembina.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

They are very paranoid about naming a town or even an area. I think that is one reason this board is so busy.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No one here is paronoid.We just frown on internet scouting.Until that changes.....it is what it is.

Just send all the info you want by PM....or is that to much to ask????


----------



## Damonh (Jul 19, 2010)

No i live in the north central part of the state about 15 minutes south of the border. I go to community college there.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Your area probably has limited opportunites but refuges in late season may provide some good hunting.

Normally S of 94 and W of 85 are best areas in ND


----------

